# Planning the Ultimate Halloween Prank



## Pixel Unlimited (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm getting into the Halloween spirit already! I feel like this year will be the year that I play a multitude of pranks on others (harmless, of course). I shouldn't have a problem devising the small, quick pranks for this year; I can't come up with a lot of ideas for the "ultimate" prank, though.

I already have a target in mine: my cousin. He's easily scared. As far as the prank goes, I want the prank to be long and memorable. I want the prank to be so scary that he will remember it for years to come.

When I say I want the prank to be "long," I mean I don't want it to be just a quick jump-out-and-say-boo prank. I want this prank to last around a few minutes.

I am continuing to think of ideas, but as the saying goes, "two heads are better than one." Maybe there is some idea that I haven't thought of that one of you may have done or can come up with. I don't have anything to give you guys, except a virtual hug or cookie, so helping me may not seem very beneficial. However, I will try to record the prank if possible, and I will give you guys complete credit 

So... would you guys lend me your brains, please?


----------

